# Merry Christmas



## bazz cargo (Dec 21, 2016)

Have a great time, and all the best in the new year.

Snowball fight!!!!!!


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry christmas to you too, have a great one 

No snow for snowballs here..

Happy new year also. All the best for 2017.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 21, 2016)

Our weatherman claims it will be 76 f here Xmas day.  Santa is going to need wheels.
Everyone have a merry!


----------



## Ultraroel (Dec 22, 2016)

Merry Christmas!!
-5 Here!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 22, 2016)

Merriest Christmas to you all!!!


----------



## aj47 (Dec 22, 2016)

No snow here, either.  Merry Christmas to everyone and a Happy New Year when that rolls around as well.


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 22, 2016)

Glad I'm not alone lol.


----------



## Cran (Dec 22, 2016)

You're not alone, H. 

DownUnder, we are fending off cyclones and heatwaves for Christmas; just hoping we don't get another disastrous one.


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 22, 2016)

We are not that warm still very cold, I hope that the weather calms down on your end soon Cran and that there is nothing too disastrous  are you all ready for Christmas?


----------



## bobo (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Cran (Dec 22, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> We are not that warm still very cold, I hope that the weather calms down on your end soon Cran and that there is nothing too disastrous �� are you all ready for Christmas?


Rarely. 

I usually avoid all the normal Christmassy stuff, especially since my parents died - Dad on New Year's Eve and Mum ten weeks later - after my last manic Christmas traveling more than 2500 km (~1500 mi) to see both for their last Christmas. And Christmas Eve is the anniversary of the horrible murder of a beautiful friend many years ago. 

This year, though, I have someone worth spending Christmas Day as intended.


----------



## Monaque (Dec 23, 2016)

Cran said:


> Rarely.
> 
> I usually avoid all the normal Christmassy stuff, especially since my parents died - Dad on New Year's Eve and Mum ten weeks later - after my last manic Christmas traveling more than 2500 km (~1500 mi) to see both for their last Christmas. And Christmas Eve is the anniversary of the horrible murder of a beautiful friend many years ago.
> 
> This year, though, I have someone worth spending Christmas Day as intended.



So sorry to hear about that, hope this Christmas will make better memories for you.

A Merry Christmas from me, here in the UK. We are expecting a lovely blustery and wet time but at least we are warm and toasty inside.


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 23, 2016)

Cran said:


> Rarely.
> 
> I usually avoid all the normal Christmassy stuff, especially since my parents died - Dad on New Year's Eve and Mum ten weeks later - after my last manic Christmas traveling more than 2500 km (~1500 mi) to see both for their last Christmas. And Christmas Eve is the anniversary of the horrible murder of a beautiful friend many years ago.
> 
> This year, though, I have someone worth spending Christmas Day as intended.



Sorry to hear that Cran, glad you have someone to spend it with this year. I'm not a massive christmas person I am happy spending day with my othher half eating nice food and have a few drinks, no children and I think the decorations are more for them than adults. 
Plus this year I seem to have caught a rather nasty bug. 

More time for WF and writing lol.


----------



## Monaque (Dec 24, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Sorry to hear that Cran, glad you have someone to spend it with this year. I'm not a massive christmas person I am happy spending day with my othher half eating nice food and have a few drinks, no children and I think the decorations are more for them than adults.
> Plus this year I seem to have caught a rather nasty bug.
> 
> More time for WF and writing lol.


My sisters other half has had a bug for a few days now, and still not cleared up. There does seem to be some nasty bugs about, just about the worst time for them too.


----------



## escorial (Dec 24, 2016)

whatever gets you through it and stay safe


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 24, 2016)

It is but hopefully it will leave me alone soon.  I hope that Everyone has a great christmas day however we are all spending it. Stay safe guys and be merry.


----------



## dither (Dec 25, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> Have a great time, and all the best in the new year.
> 
> Snowball fight!!!!!!




Snowballs..._snow... _Ugh!

Don't think so BC.


----------



## dither (Dec 25, 2016)

Cran said:


> This year, though, I have someone worth spending Christmas Day as intended.



Nice one Cran, enjoy.


----------



## JustRob (Dec 25, 2016)

We could have the warmest Christmas on record here in the UK.

A "friend"(?) gave me a rubber stamp, shown below, as a present. It can't be literary criticism because she's never read any of my work, so ... ? 

At least I have my Christmas angel. As I bought her a very fluffy dressing gown she came gift wrapped this morning. She liked it so much that she was contemplating wearing just that all day, but eventually did get dressed. I have only one remark to make about that, which is ...




Happy Christmas to all our readers and writers from just Rob and his earthbound angel.​


----------



## SystemCheck (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, happy holidays, enjoy the new year. Eat, drink, be merry.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas one and all..... and Happy Birthday to me! Can't travel this Christmas what with the chemotherapy and all, so mostly on my tod, but Christmas lunch with an old flat-mate and his French wife, so I have no idea what, but no bird of any kind and definitely no Cheddar or Stilton - The French do not admit the existance of English cheeses. Got 3 fat Cuban cigars from my daughter in Scotland, so a post-prandial port and cigar will be on the cards.


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry christmas everyone, may you all have a fantastic day


----------

